# Bad ratings



## rebumath (Nov 5, 2015)

So, have done 80 trips in my 1st 5 days, mostly in the Chicago downtown at night, where GPS is spotty and I don't know my way around very well. 63 trips were rated, 57 five stars. Rating is now at 4.91. What concerns me is the downward trajectory, my first trips I did in the suburbs, at 5 stars, 24 out of 25 trips. Don't appear to be hitting it off as well with the urban dwellers. My car is fairly nice but really old 2001 Infiniti i30. Am I off to a bad start with ratings?


----------



## MadisonUberx (Dec 2, 2015)

You're going to have a downward trajectory after you start. It's normal. People suck - they're picky, and think 4 stars is the same as 5. 4.91 is good, relax.


----------



## rebumath (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks, what makes me nervous is how many bad reviews I still have coming that have not done their rating yet.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Picking up in downtown Chicago is a bad idea. Pax gets 2 minute arrival estimate. You get stuck at a red light or need to go around the block and you get there in 5 minutes.. Bammm!! You get 3 stars from the pax.


----------



## rebumath (Nov 5, 2015)

That makes sense, I have made more money with city business though particularly when factoring in dead miles n fuel costs.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rebumath said:


> What concerns me is the downward trajectory...


Ask your next several riders to 1-star you. From there you can be on an upward trajectory.


----------



## rebumath (Nov 5, 2015)

I may fire myself from this gig due to low payouts, prefer not to be deactivated.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

rebumath said:


> So, have done 80 trips in my 1st 5 days, mostly in the Chicago downtown at night, where GPS is spotty and I don't know my way around very well. 63 trips were rated, 57 five stars. Rating is now at 4.91. What concerns me is the downward trajectory, my first trips I did in the suburbs, at 5 stars, 24 out of 25 trips. Don't appear to be hitting it off as well with the urban dwellers. My car is fairly nice but really old 2001 Infiniti i30. Am I off to a bad start with ratings?


If you start thinking negative it will show. Always wish people well and have a warm heart. (not like a brown nose) and do not ask for a good rating! Regardless people will sometimes rate you bad if there is a surge on and they feel they paid to much. For example I did a job from New York to Jersey dropped off in Jersey and got a black car ping lady tells me she wanted Uber x but the wait was 30 minutes. She paid me like 3 times more and bang my rating for the week dropped. Happened to me multiple times on New Jersey. I will continue to jobs in jersey regardless. With a smile. I have a 2015 Suburban and my overall rating is 4.88 with over 1000 trips. Some weeks all 5 stars worst week 4 stars. So don't worry about the car you're doing just fine. Just make sure you're clean and the car is clean and do not forget to say happy holidays!


----------



## rebumath (Nov 5, 2015)

Good point about the thinking negative, people often ask me how I like driving for Uber, and I find it tougher and tougher to say it is worth doing.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

rebumath said:


> Good point about the thinking negative, people often ask me how I like driving for Uber, and I find it tougher and tougher to say it is worth doing.


Yea, what's in your heart will show on your face. If it's the money it is what it is. If it's the stress of the ratings don't look at it and try to figure out who gave u what rating for what reason. Rating is bs. Just remember your taking people's money and the pax don't know all the details about Uber and midst don't care to know.Just be appreciative to the nice people that forked some money over to you!Good luck!


----------



## rebumath (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Bezi, have sort of worked through responding to the question, by stating the pay is not enough. Than countering jobs that require no education, higher level of intelligence, or special talent, usually don't pay well.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

80 trips in 5 days is pretty impressive 

It takes a while to get a ping here except the weekends


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Just drive. Don't worry about ratings. You will get 5's and get trashed for no good reason. If you try your best to get the package to it's destination you have done your part.


----------

